# My music



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

As you may know, I sent once the reference of all my music...My collection increased and it was too big for the size they allowed me actually...I asked if I had to pay, Bell told me, no need but no exceptions. I had to manage and transform my subweb sites in excel format. Then, the main page is going to ask you if you want to open or save, just open it if you want to see it. Notice that this site is my personal stuff, not to show *but for exchanges and useful for me when I go to a store, because my paper list is getting old, I don't print it any more.*

www3.bell.net/svp1

is the site.

Please notice, *I'm not a show off at all. Believe me*.
Because the list became smaller, I could also put "just opera" separately.



Best regards,

Martin


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! That is a huge collection! How long have you been collecting?

Kevin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Wow! That is a huge collection! How long have you been collecting?
> 
> Kevin


LOL.

I started 1 month ago....LOL

Since I was 12 tears old. I'm 60, do your maths....LOL

Martin


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Please notice, *I'm not a show off at all. Believe me*.


Well, since saying this is roughly equivalent to announcing that you _are_ a show off, I'll obey your real request and disbelieve you.:lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

some guy said:


> Well, since saying this is roughly equivalent to announcing that you _are_ a show off, I'll obey your real request and disbelieve you.:lol:


You are wrong. My music is my only treasure...I don't posses many things...Just my music and my books...I've just mentionned about being a show off because a few people said so. You are not forced to take a look...and probably saying that I am a show off means that you are better than me. I am a human been, proud of my collection, but the prupose is not to show it but in some cases to exchange. I enchanged many times rare recordings with friends abroad. My babies (my two children) are not babies any more. I'm proud of them...But nobody tells me now they're cute. They are rather 27 and 28 years old... My CDs and DVDs are my babies now, my pride LOL, I started very young...and I have had also the "patience" to enter them every week.
My paper list is obsolete. Now this is my only list that I can verify when I go to a store for buying new stuff.

Martin, a bit...upset


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Oye paisano, mándame una lista de tus grabaciones de cámara, te mandaré una de las mías y haremos algún canje si nos viene bien.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Usted puede enviar un PM


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

Holy batman, that is a lot of music.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Oye paisano, mándame una lista de tus grabaciones de cámara, te mandaré una de las mías y haremos algún canje si nos viene bien.


Mi idea no es hacer cambios ilegales. De todas maneras, con la Argentina siempre hay problemas, te roban en la aduana y aquì las cosas no llegan. La Argentina es un paìs difìcil.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> Usted puede enviar un PM


Yo lo hago con los discos agotados o raros, no con los discos comunes, respeto el copyright


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Martin - I wouldn't worry too much about what others say. You have been collecting for a very long time and have had the luxury to retain your library. If I owned every LP and CD I have owned in my life it would probably be as large but unfortunately I have been forced to sell off my collections at various times of my life and thus my collection is small compared to yours. My wife still thinks it's too large but that's her problem!  Anyway, I think it's great that you have such a wonderful collection. You certainly never lack for something to listen to! I hope you will be able to will it to someone who will keep the collection together and also who appreciates it. If your kids are not into classical music you should try and find an upstart conductor to leave it to or a symphony library for reference.

Kevin


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Martin,

You know I love ya, baby.

I was responding to the wording of your post, only. Those words basically say "I am showing off." Just the way the old English language works, me friend.

--Michael


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Impressive collection there, Martin. Thanks for sharing, and I appreciate you showing your quality collection of classical music (rather than a collection of junk noise).

HC, impressed.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Yo lo hago con los discos agotados o raros, no con los discos comunes, respeto el copyright


Agotados o raros? 80% de todo lo que tengo son agotados o raros.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Martin - I wouldn't worry too much about what others say. You have been collecting for a very long time and have had the luxury to retain your library. If I owned every LP and CD I have owned in my life it would probably be as large but unfortunately I have been forced to sell off my collections at various times of my life and thus my collection is small compared to yours. My wife still thinks it's too large but that's her problem!  Anyway, I think it's great that you have such a wonderful collection. You certainly never lack for something to listen to! I hope you will be able to will it to someone who will keep the collection together and also who appreciates it. If your kids are not into classical music you should try and find an upstart conductor to leave it to or a symphony library for reference.
> 
> Kevin


Indeed, when I will die...I don't know what will happen to my collection...My collection is mainly Russian, not very popular in Canada...and what about my weird musicians? Ernst Krenek, Berg, Schönberg. The interesting thing is also the fact I have many operas by Schreker never recorded...Just home made from live.

To be followed.

Martin

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Agotados o raros? 80% de todo lo que tengo son agotados o raros.


Eso funciona...pero ¿como van las cosas en la Argentina? Es peligroso y no quiero gastar fortunas en enviar certificado....Roban mucho alla.

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Pues por acá las cosas van como siempre, como la misma mierda, desde 1810. Puedo entender porqué mis abuelos creyeron que era un buen país para refugiarse, pero nunca podré perdonarles que no hayan ido al Canadá. En cuanto a los canjes, olvídalo. Ya que tienes tantos resquemores, mejor dejar el tema.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

I offered my collection to the local High School when I kick the bucket, but they declined


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Pues por acá las cosas van como siempre, como la misma mierda, desde 1810. Puedo entender porqué mis abuelos creyeron que era un buen país para refugiarse, pero nunca podré perdonarles que no hayan ido al Canadá. En cuanto a los canjes, olvídalo. Ya que tienes tantos resquemores, mejor dejar el tema.


Pues hablo por experiencia. He enviado a mis cuñados unos discos que nunca han llegado...Y otras cosas también. me molesta que estés molesto...Sobre todo hablando inglés no entiendo porqué no has decidido venirte por aquí. Si mal no recuerdo me dijiste que eras un poco viejo, pero hace 20 años no lo eras. Probablemente no seas tan aventurero como yo. Yo me vine a los treinta con poca ropa y mucha esperanza. Eso sí, un título de computador científico bajo el brazo y después hice una maestría aquí en Quebec para que me reconocieran el título. Podrás hablar conmigo con más calma en [email protected], porque a pesar de todo a los argentinos yo los quiero mucho y no me he olvidado de mi patria, aunque las cosas no vayan tan bien.

Saludos amicales.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> I offered my collection to the local High School when I kick the bucket, but they declined


I'm pretty sure here it would be the same. Canada is not a very cultivated country. Did you know we have 49% of analphabets (in different orders). Classical music here is like throwing pearls to the pigs...LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow! I have improved my site!

Now you can get:

- All the list by composers;
- Latest additions first (by composers);
- Just operas;
- Just DVDs and BluRays.

Take a look and give me your impression.

Thanks!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

And, for Russian music fans...clic on Russian Music!

Martin, on fire


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Cool down boy! where is the link to click on???


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> Cool down boy! where is the link to click on???


http://www3.bell.net/svp1

I am sorry but you need to have Microsof Excel installed on your computer...Otherwise...

Best

Martin


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

*@Martin* I can't get in?? just the home page.

"Andante frustrated and humble"


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> *@Martin* I can't get in?? just the home page.
> 
> "Andante frustrated and humble"


Do you have Microsoft Excel?

Martin


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

You might be interested in google docs https://docs.google.com/#home

It allows you to put a spreadsheet up that anyone can access (and edit if you allow that) without the need for excel.

Of course it does mean giving google more of your info.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL...I am as impressed as you are...My wife is too...asking me to avoid buying more! But I don't listen to her. It is true that we are not buying more physical books. All is in our Kindles, but they didn't invent the same for CDs, DVDs and Blurays...Yes, you can tell me Ipod...It doesn't give the feeling I *have* that music, really. I put many CDs on my Ipod that I use while training at the gym. I exercise 95% of the time with operas, 5% symphonies or concertos. I can't stand their music, barbarian music for training sounds like "chakachan-chakachan" for hours!

:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Do you have Microsoft Excel?
> 
> Martin


Yes I do have excel, btw there are many free programs out there that allow you to build and publish a web site. I use Weebly.
Regards A........


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> Yes I do have excel, btw there are many free programs out there that allow you to build and publish a web site. I use Weebly.
> Regards A........


The problem is not making your website, the problem is that my hosting included with my subscrition wth Bell canada is 5 megs and I cannot exceed this even if I want to pay for it! The problem is the space. I hope you could read the files, all my friends could. BTW for building my site I have a program that I BOUGHT called Web easy professional...Not that easy but once you use it, it is ok.

Martin


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

*@Martin* I could not get past the home page but having said that, it is well done, I may let you have a peep into mine.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> *@Martin* I could not get past the home page but having said that, it is well done, I may let you have a peep into mine.


As I have said before, you probably don't have Excel. Somebody told me to use a Google tool...It was a bit complicated. Nowadays almost everybody has Microsoft Excel...

Martin


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> As I have said before, you probably don't have Excel. Somebody told me to use a Google tool...It was a bit complicated. Nowadays almost everybody has Microsoft Excel...
> 
> Martin





Andante said:


> Yes I do have excel,
> Regards A........


But perhaps I don't know how to use it :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> But perhaps I don't know how to use it :tiphat:


LOOK! If you have Microsoft Excell installed on your computer...you don't have to "know" how to use it. The page (when you click in one link) will offer you to open or save my page, you click on open and you will see my little collection...If you click and it doesn't offer you this, you probably THINK you have Excel but certainly you don't.

sdrageR tseB

Nitram


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Huge collection!

I suppose they take lots of space ... unless you convert them to MP3s.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Arsakes said:


> Huge collection!
> 
> I suppose they take lots of space ... unless you convert them to MP3s.


I won't!
I will not! Pas question! ¡De ninguna manera!
Niet!

Martin


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> LOOK! If you have Microsoft Excell installed on your computer...you don't have to "know" how to use it. The page (when you click in one link) will offer you to open or save my page, you click on open and you will see my little collection...If you click and it doesn't offer you this, you probably THINK you have Excel but certainly you don't.
> 
> sdrageR tseB
> 
> Nitram


OK, I now have it but this is the first time I have had to "right click" to open a page. спасибо


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sorry...But as far as I know, not right click. Just click and the option will be displayed: Open, Save, Save as...Just choose open...and il problema è terminato.

I'm sorry...But as far as I know, not right click but LEFT once!. Just click and the option will be displayed: *Open, Save, Save as*...Just choose Open...and il problema è terminato.

Tseb

Nitram


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Not for me, left no work ^^ right gives options <> but reven dnim.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> Not for me, left no work ^^ right gives options <> but reven dnim.


I don't understand your message...What is ^^ and <> ?????? reven dnim?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Está muy claro: es una ecuación con dos incógnitas. O puede ser también un mensaje encriptado.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

We had a collector of Wagner recordings in South Africa. Within hours of him dying his widow had his entire valuable collection in a second hand CD shop. It was raped and pillaged. At the time I was broke so couldn't even sort through the leavings.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Widows are the paradise of collectors looking for bargains. No collector should ever marry someone who hate music. At the first chance, she will get rid of all. 40 years of collecting to the trash.


----------



## gridweb (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## gridweb (Jun 19, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> Está muy claro: es una ecuación con dos incógnitas. O puede ser también un mensaje encriptado.


Ik dacht dat de voertaal Engels was?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Moira said:


> We had a collector of Wagner recordings in South Africa. Within hours of him dying his widow had his entire valuable collection in a second hand CD shop. It was raped and pillaged. At the time I was broke so couldn't even sort through the leavings.


How painful!

Martin, sad


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Widows are the paradise of collectors looking for bargains. No collector should ever marry someone who hate music. At the first chance, she will get rid of all. 40 years of collecting to the trash.


My wife doesn't like classical music...but does not hate it so...

1. I love my wife
2. I love classical music
3. My wife doesn't like classical music.

4. ergo, I don't like nor love my wife (???????????????????) Not true! LOL

Martin

I hope she won't read this...:devil:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Always interesting to see other dedicated collections; I could open and save it without any problems. Nice to see a good deal of Nielsen and the more "difficult" Valen, Stenhammar, Silvestrov and Scriabin, for instance (I just also bought the nice Lettberg set recently). I have yet to go into depth about Wellesz. Have you tried Langgaard ?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Always interesting to see other dedicated collections; I could open and save it without any problems. Nice to see a good deal of Nielsen and the more "difficult" Valen, Stenhammar, Silvestrov and Scriabin, for instance (I just also bought the nice Lettberg set recently). I have yet to go into depth about Wellesz. Have you tried Langgaard ?


Notice I have some rare works by Wellesz a friend of mine in Austria sent me.

I will go to amazon.com, very often you have some samples...Thank you!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Interesting...I found this...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rued_Langgaard

I have also found some of his music on youtube.com, just listening to it...

mmm...not very impressive...I'll pass for now.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Always interesting to see other dedicated collections; I could open and save it without any problems. Nice to see a good deal of Nielsen and the more "difficult" Valen, Stenhammar, Silvestrov and Scriabin, for instance (I just also bought the nice Lettberg set recently). I have yet to go into depth about Wellesz. Have you tried Langgaard ?


Wellesz is quite different. I could compare Nielsen to Langgaard...Both are Danish, and maybe a bit romantic. Wellesz was Schönberg's student, his symphonies are terrific. He composed nine. His 5th is dodecaphonic...he moved on afterwards. He tried different styles. His operas are amazing. I have some rare ones. I was investigating Krenek lately, quite interesting...not everything "captivating" but still interesting. I'm not closing my door to Langgaard (even I can't pronounce his name properly....LOL), but for now...I am not that rich, you know...The interesting thing about my collection is, once I like a composer, I try to BUY everything that was recorded by him/her. Scriabin, Prokofiev, Mozart, Shostakovich, Bartok...and many others...
I put "Her" just for fun. I don't like any woman composer particularly. I noticed that 45% of my composers are Russian! That's why I made a special list just for them...and I must say I have a close friend who's interested just in Russian music, he loves that!

I don't consider Scriabin as difficult....just a revolutionary, when you consider he died in 1915!

Sincerely

Martin

P.S. Thanks again for sharing your interests.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

On this thread, I've read some interesting/horrifying tales, and also good suggestions for sensible disposition of collections.

I hope those that haven't prepared, will do so. It's always later than you think. 

A collection of whatever can be easily placed into a will with specific instructions. When doing such, don't assume anything.

I found it particularly sad that a high school wasn't interested in someone's collection.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*A weird collection*

I guess "my collection" is quite weird. E.g. I have many Italian operas sung by Kozlovsky in Russian, I have Lohengrin in Russian, Faust in Russian...Who likes that other than myself??? The guy who's studying Russian and reading a book in Russian...

:tiphat:

Martin, weirdo


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Not to be argumentative, at all, but LLaannggaarrdd is not a composer I would mention in the same breath as Nielsen. A facile composer/orchestrator with _nothing to say_, is my very personal opinion. You wanna buy his boxed symphony set? 

Great collection, btw.



myaskovsky2002 said:


> Wellesz is quite different. I could compare Nielsen to Langgaard...Both are Danish, and maybe a bit romantic. Wellesz was Schönberg's student, his symphonies are terrific. He composed nine. His 5th is dodecaphonic...he moved on afterwards. He tried different styles. His operas are amazing. I have some rare ones. I was investigating Krenek lately, quite interesting...not everything "captivating" but still interesting. I'm not closing my door to Langgaard (even I can't pronounce his name properly....LOL), but for now...I am not that rich, you know...The interesting thing about my collection is, once I like a composer, I try to BUY everything that was recorded by him/her. Scriabin, Prokofiev, Mozart, Shostakovich, Bartok...and many others...
> I put "Her" just for fun. I don't like any woman composer particularly. I noticed that 45% of my composers are Russian! That's why I made a special list just for them...and I must say I have a close friend who's interested just in Russian music, he loves that!
> 
> I don't consider Scriabin as difficult....just a revolutionary, when you consider he died in 1915!
> ...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

> A facile composer/orchestrator with nothing to say, is my very personal opinion


as you might guess, some would say the opposite - that he had _too much _to say.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

NightHawk said:


> Not to be argumentative, at all, but LLaannggaarrdd is not a composer I would mention in the same breath as Nielsen. A facile composer/orchestrator with _nothing to say_, is my very personal opinion. You wanna buy his boxed symphony set?
> 
> Great collection, btw.


I think I have said that I wasn't touched by his music...I said I'll pass. I didn't want to be offensive. I won't say he has nothing to say...I'd prefer saying he has nothing to say that interests ME. I'm pretty sure that other people consider him interesting. His music is not my cup of tea.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> as you might guess, some what say the oppositie - that he had _too much _to say.


Be careful! Too much is often not enough! LOL You love this composer...others don't. I respect EVERYONE of you. You'are all great people here. I'm wondering....if he has too much to say, how comes he's almost/completely unknown? Gulp.

Mozart had *too much to say*! But he died at 35 and composed thousands of wonderful pages in his very short life!

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I guess "my collection" is quite weird. E.g. I have many Italian operas sung by Kozlovsky in Russian, I have Lohengrin in Russian, Faust in Russian...Who likes that other than myself??? The guy who's studying Russian and reading a book in Russ
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Martin, weirdo


¿ Y que tal un "Boris" en castellano con acento cubano?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> ¿ Y que tal un "Boris" en castellano con acento cubano?


LOL...eso no lo tengo....Jajaja Y la verdad es que no me interesa demasiado. ¿Tú lo tienes?

Martin, curioso


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I don't understand your message...What is ^^ and <> ?????? reven dnim?


^^ raised eyebrows, < cresendo, > diminuendo, reven dnim as in nitram 
but in reality when I left click anywhere on your home page it just flickers and stays exactly as it was but if I right click then I am given the options to open, save etc. etnadnA


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> ^^ raised eyebrows, < cresendo, > diminuendo, reven dnim as in nitram
> but in reality when I left click anywhere on your home page it just flickers and stays exactly as it was but if I right click then I am given the options to open, save etc. etnadnA


LOL...Well, your mouse doesn't work like others...Probably you have a Rebellious mouse. LOL Never mind...
buy a cat!
Nitram


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

One thing that interests me is how do you physically arrange you hard copies, I sort mine by composer when CD contains only one composer and under Artist when there are more than one composer but only one artist this is far from perfect as I do tend to forget where I put things, again this could be just old age, do you have to go to your PC to remind you where things are?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> One thing that interests me is how do you physically arrange you hard copies, I sort mine by composer when CD contains only one composer and under Artist when there are more than one composer but only one artist this is far from perfect as I do tend to forget where I put things, again this could be just old age, do you have to go to your PC to remind you where things are?


I enter every title separetely. i.e. When a CD contains 5 different works for 5 different composers, I enter the 5 works...But like Mozart complete works is just one entry for 150 CDs!!!! Then...The idea is not to count the number of CDs...but to express what I do have. I started entering my CDs and DVDs and now Blu Rays about 20 years ago...with an old software DOS called DataEase (Irish), they released a new version, but they asked me to redo everything, no way! I could transfer all the information to Excel. My Dataease allows me to select the criteria I want (it is programmable)....I can go by century, by nationality...even if I wanted by date of birth! (useless, of course). A powerful little software, a bit old though...

Martin


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I enter every title separetely. i.e. When a CD contains 5 different works for 5 different composers, I enter the 5 works...But like Mozart complete works is just one entry for 150 CDs!!!! Then...The idea is not to count the number of CDs...but to express what I do have. I started entering my CDs and DVDs and now Blu Rays about 20 years ago...with an old software DOS called DataEase (Irish), they released a new version, but they asked me to redo everything, no way! I could transfer all the information to Excel. My Dataease allows me to select the criteria I want (it is programmable)....I can go by century, by nationality...even if I wanted by date of birth! (useless, of course). A powerful little software, a bit old though...
> 
> Martin


The main thing is that if it meets your needs I see no reason to keep updating software, unless your needs outgrow the capacity, or ability, for your existing platform to perform to your expectations. As long as it does that I'm good!

Kevin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kevin Pearson said:


> The main thing is that if it meets your needs I see no reason to keep updating software, unless your needs outgrow the capacity, or ability, for your existing platform to perform to your expectations. As long as it does that I'm good!
> 
> Kevin


I think you are right....Nevertheless, I can't print my list in an easy way, I have to make a transfer to Excel....But frankly, I don't use paper any more...even for reading since I have my marvelous KINDLE.

Thank you for writing to me!

Martin


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

*@Martin*

I still don't understand what order/title your actual CD are stacked on the shelf and how you find what you are looking for, I know it is clear to you but this extremely confused person is left scratching head.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> *@Martin*
> 
> I still don't understand what order/title your actual CD are stacked on the shelf and how you find what you are looking for, I know it is clear to you but this extremely confused person is left scratching head.


It is sooooo complicated...shelves are as the list, classified by composers' alphabetical order. Wow! Big science. It takes less than one minute and a half to get what I want. And my list is extremelly useful and friendly, when I want to buy a new title or a new version. Like: I have three versions of Le nozze di Figaro. About the list, it is extremely easy to use. *Once I am on the Excel document, I do Ctrl F and type the name of the composer *or the title if it is very distinctive: Ex.: Figaro, or Poppea, etc.
I'll find it in less than 2 seconds.

Sincerely,

Martin, allegretto con brio


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> It is sooooo complicated...shelves are as the list, classified by composers' alphabetical order. Wow! Big science. It takes less than one minute and a half to get what I want. And my list is extremelly useful and friendly, when I want to buy a new title or a new version. Like: I have three versions of Le nozze di Figaro. About the list, it is extremely easy to use. *Once I am on the Excel document, I do Ctrl F and type the name of the composer *or the title if it is very distinctive: Ex.: Figaro, or Poppea, etc.
> I'll find it in less than 2 seconds.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...


Great, Martin. I understood perfectly well. Thank you. Bolshoie spaciba

Nikolai Myaskovsky


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

By the way, Clark Kent is to Superman as Martin is to Nikolai Myaskovsky....

Martin


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> It is sooooo complicated...shelves are as the list, classified by composers' alphabetical order. Wow! Big science. It takes less than one minute and a half to get what I want. And my list is extremelly useful and friendly, when I want to buy a new title or a new version. Like: I have three versions of Le nozze di Figaro. About the list, it is extremely easy to use. *Once I am on the Excel document, I do Ctrl F and type the name of the composer *or the title if it is very distinctive: Ex.: Figaro, or Poppea, etc.
> I'll find it in less than 2 seconds.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...


That is what I thought, hope you have it backed up. Andante in playful mode.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have improved my page...I wrote what I have told you before about searching for a specific composer.

Sincerely,

Martin, allegro non tanto

www3.bell.net/svp1


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Interesting fact I have discovered looking at my list by date. I started entering my music into the system in 1997. Of course I started collecting before this year. Let's say 1964.

Maybe this is not interesting for you, just for me. But I believe that in 1997, i decided to commence a huge job! Now it is done.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I had no answers. Nobody gives a sh...

Martin


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

Shhhhhhhh, they are having a nap.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Interesting.
No Stockhausen. An oversight surely?
And very little - any? - pre-Monteverdi. No Dufay, Josquin, Ockeghem - these are some of the greatest composers who have lived so far. I see a new vista to explore for someone with tastes as catholic as yours.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Interesting.
> No Stockhausen. An oversight surely?
> And very little - any? - pre-Monteverdi. No Dufay, Josquin, Ockeghem - these are some of the greatest composers who have lived so far. I see a new vista to explore for someone with tastes as catholic as yours.


I'm not sure I understand, I had an old vynil by Stockhausen...Maybe is not in the list. It is insignificant, I think it is variations about Beethoven 9th symphony. It sounds awful. About the others, I have no idea. My tastes are not catholic... Perhaps because I am Jewish myself.

I have never said I was an expert. I am certainly not one. The majority are Russians, you can see that in www3.bell.net/svp1 Russians. I'm a very strongly amateur of Russian music...Not that old though, real Russian worth music started with Glinka.

Best regards

Martin


----------

